#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Amazing Benefits of Waking Up at 5 am!

## Bhavya

There are tons of amazing benefits of waking up at 5 am. It helps you to stay productive throughout the day, help you to maintain a better sleep cycle, give you pleasant feeling, you'll learn to appreciate your life and many more. Check out the below video to know the amazing benefits of waking up at 5 am.

----------


## Mr.Wick

Yeah, it is really quite interesting. But, nowadays most of them don't follow this because of everyone live a different lifestyle. Mostly, IT related persons are spending less amount of time to sleep. So they will take more time to wake up. Therefore, what are the suggestions that you have for these persons?

----------


## Bhavya

> Yeah, it is really quite interesting. But, nowadays most of them don't follow this because of everyone live a different lifestyle. Mostly, IT related persons are spending less amount of time to sleep. So they will take more time to wake up. Therefore, what are the suggestions that you have for these persons?


Understand, when we work overtime, it's become hard to maintain a regular sleep routine. Here are some tips to regulate your sleep.

Adjust your bedtime according to your work scheduleMakesure to get atleast 5 hours undisturbed sleep at nightAvoid taking nap at the day timeAvoid drinking too much coffee or teaDo exercise in the morning


PS: Hope these tips will help you.

----------


## Mr.Wick

Thanks for these tips. Some peoples are having a sleeping issue. Even they are unable to sleep maximum 5 hours. So, is that good for taking the sleeping pills?

----------


## Bhavya

> Thanks for these tips. Some peoples are having a sleeping issue. Even they are unable to sleep maximum 5 hours. So, is that good for taking the sleeping pills?


No taking sleeping pills is not a good idea. It always better to follow the natural ways to get sleep.

1) Having our dinners 2 hours before our bed time
2) Avoid using phone or other digital devices 1 hour before bed time
3) Avoid drinking coffee before sleep 
4) Taking hot water warm bath before going to bed
5) Keeping your bedroom dark 

The above 5 ways are some the natural methods to get sound sleep at night.

----------


## Mr.Wick

> No taking sleeping pills is not a good idea. It always better to follow the natural ways to get sleep.
> 
> 1) Having our dinners 2 hours before our bed time
> 2) Avoid using phone or other digital devices 1 hour before bed time
> 3) Avoid drinking coffee before sleep 
> 4) Taking hot water warm bath before going to bed
> 5) Keeping your bedroom dark 
> 
> The above 5 ways are some the natural methods to get sound sleep at night.



Interesting tips. Thanks for sharing this. if we didn't take the sleep properly is there is any side affected or illness will happen?

----------


## Bhavya

> Interesting tips. Thanks for sharing this. if we didn't take the sleep properly is there is any side affected or illness will happen?


It's my pleasure, Yes, there are side effects of lack of sleep, they are:


1. Fatigue
2. Moodiness
3. Depression
4. Forgetfulness
5. Difficult to learn new things
6. Hard to concentrate on things

----------


## Kyle Arnold

i can't go sleep earlier than 00:00 , and wake up earlier than 10 ( but i need to wake up at 6 =((

----------


## Bhavya

> i can't go sleep earlier than 00:00 , and wake up earlier than 10 ( but i need to wake up at 6 =((


Kyle Arnold, see if you can sleep early then you can make yourself wake up early. If you sleep at 12 in the midnigt go to sleep 1 hour early like 11pm so you can wake up 1 hour early, try to follow this routine until you achieve your target time.

----------

